# Just got my overall score for apprenticeship! 82.018! is it good?!



## Chazfool408 (May 9, 2014)

Not feeling so confident about it. Can someone shed some light this way please? Where should I go from here?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chazfool408 said:


> Not feeling so confident about it. Can someone shed some light this way please? Where should I go from here?



Looks like a passing grade to me, but you know you can do better

What did they have to say to you about it?

Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chazfool408 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. I feel like I could've do better, I just don't know what part need improvment. All I got was a letter with my overall score. It also talks about the part where I would be on the waiting list for 2 years. I'm just not sure if this score was good enough to get me in.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I get on the phone and ask what is going to happen are you going to be on a two year waiting list? I get to looking for an electrician helper job,, look around at some electric motor shop see if they're hiring helpers. Community College electrician courses, domaint as much time as you can at Habitat for Humanity. get residential framing, electrical wiring experience. do stuff like that while you're waiting, what happens if you don't get into the Union?


----------



## Chazfool408 (May 9, 2014)

Lep said:


> get on the phone and ask what is going to happen are you going to be on a two year waiting list? I get to looking for an electrician helper job,, look around at some electric motor shop see if they're hiring helpers. Community College electrician courses, domaint as much time as you can at Habitat for Humanity. get residential framing, electrical wiring experience. do stuff like that while you're waiting, what happens if you don't get into the Union?


 Thanks ill look around. If I don't get in then
I have to re apply in about 2 years


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Chazfool408 said:


> Thanks ill look around. If I don't get in then
> I have to re apply in about 2 years


just don't put all your eggs in the Union basket, you can do stuff on your own to better yourself in the electrical industry.


----------



## Chazfool408 (May 9, 2014)

Lep said:


> just don't put all your eggs in the Union basket, you can do stuff on your own to better yourself in the electrical industry.


Yeah but I have no electrical experience and also I don't know anything about electrical work. I'm probably going to take a class just to start out.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chazfool408 said:


> I have no electrical experience and also I don't know anything about electrical work.


You'll be a perfect fit. They like to grow their own


----------



## Chazfool408 (May 9, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> You'll be a perfect fit. They like to grow their own


So what are you saying I should do? Wait to get in the Union or try to find work somewhere else where they can teach me?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chazfool408 said:


> So what are you saying I should do? Wait to get in the Union or try to find work somewhere else where they can teach me?


What I'm saying is the ibew doesn't mind taking in completely green apprentices. They like to teach you their ways and the less you know the more they can train you. Open shops typically like to hire apprentices with a little background because they can't afford to take the time to train a bunch of absolute greenies. 

That's how it is here at least. No open shop is gonna hire someone with zero electrical experience, unless they maybe have some other construction of mechanical skills


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Chazfool408 said:


> Yeah but I have no electrical experience and also I don't know anything about electrical work. I'm probably going to take a class just to start out.


well give the stuff I recommended to you in post number #4 a try.
tried getting jobs in electrical heating and air conditioning or electric motor shop.
donate some time at Habitat for Humanity helping them build houses, she what you think about that.
if the Union comes knocking at your door go with them


----------

